

TechCrunch Forgot To Erase Something - armi
http://www.techcrunch.com/readme.html

======
armi
Oh and I forgot <http://www.techcrunch.com/license.txt> =)

------
alaskamiller
[http://www.techcrunch.com/wp-login.php?redirect_to=%2Fwp-
adm...](http://www.techcrunch.com/wp-login.php?redirect_to=%2Fwp-admin%2F)

~~~
armi
hahhaha, having a "$100 million" blog empire, and couldn't erase the
readme.html, no they need an admin that's for sure.

------
qhoxie
And?

~~~
armi
just for fun

------
armi
you boring geeks

